# my new princess



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 10, 2005)

here are a few more .. both my ladies are here at home and doing just fine!!

1






2





3





4





thanks for looking!!


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2005)

Such a sweetheart! She looks so content in #2. Well done Mom and Dad


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 10, 2005)

here are some from today., we are just getting settled, having lot's of fun and enjoying our first day at home.. the Chinese Food was awesome!! lol

1





2





3





4





5





6





thanks for looking!!


----------



## kalee (Dec 10, 2005)

ohmy!!  she's beautiful!!
think of all those photo ops!! 
thank you for sharing.


----------



## terri (Dec 10, 2005)

I love her expression in the last two!! :love: She is a beautiful little girl! 

I'm so happy to hear everyone is doing well. Enjoy these magical days!


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I'm so happy to hear everyone is doing well. Enjoy these magical days!




I agree! Enjoy this time with her, they grow so fast! She's a beautiful little girl


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2005)

So your two ladies are back home with you? 
Awww, enjoy the days! Relax a lot, don't let Christmas stress you in any way. You've got to just enjoy your early present . She is sooo pretty and already has so many expressions. 

In the last of these she seems to say "One more pic, dad, and I'll punch you in the nose!"


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

ahhh raymond and daisy, she really favors her daddy i think.....

how sweet is she???  if you need a babysitter, me and anicole are great "aunties"..... we would gladly keep her.... ( literally..i would keep her, she is so beautiful...!!)


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats Ray!  I love that 1st shot you posted in your second post.   The full shot of the bed, with window light.  That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I wish I had more time! I have so many to edit!

Thanks Matt, hi praise coming from you sir, I appreciate that!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 12, 2005)

I will just try to add to this thread with new shots.. here are 2 from today (out of about 85!)

hmmmm what kind of camera do I want for Christmas??







Daddy says I can't have a DSLR???






OMG I love this last shot... her jaw just shudders, and her bottom lip comes in.. I was laughing!!  

thanks for looking!!


----------



## sweet_daisy (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks for posting such cute pics of our baby ray!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh Daddy, oh Daddy!
How can you disappoint your child so?????
No DSLR? 
I mean, she's almost a week old!
Isn't it ABOUT time????   

She is a BEAUTY, your little Maria. 
Post as many photos of her as you like! Please!


----------



## Pax (Dec 13, 2005)

That last one is priceless! She's the queen already, isn't she? You better get that camera real quickly! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Dec 13, 2005)

Beautiful shots Ray.  The last shot is priceless.


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2005)

I love that pout! She's a beauty


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 13, 2005)

beautiful child Raymond! 

i'm tempted to sticky this thread


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone sooo much!! I am too proud of a daddy??  hehehe

I think if I keep posting a few shots in here everyday, we won't really need a sticky.. But thanks JM!!

here are a few more!

1 Hi everyone at TPF!






2 I will never get a real camera!  





3 What university will I go to Daddy?





4 There is only one shot with GREEN in it.. LaFoto will be upset !!





5 I wonder if Aprilraven gets nightmares??





6 O well, off to sleep TPF, night night!!





thanks for looking!


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 13, 2005)

Watch out.. she is already looking so much bigger!  She is gorgeous and she has such such thick dark hair too!  In a few years, you will already be trying to fend off all the boys turning up at your door !

(Can't stop the exclamation marks... ha!)


----------



## Oscar Mueller (Dec 13, 2005)

She's a keeper! You've got yourself a beautiful baby.I think you should keep up the daily picture show. Its great.


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 13, 2005)

She's adorable! Congratulations!  :thumbup:


----------



## Knopka (Dec 14, 2005)

You guys must be sooooo happy... & tired ... Thanks for sharing these photos, Ray, we all love them. And you just keep adding . She has so many different expressions. I like her angry face (when she gets tired of you taking her pictures) & her yawning face. 
Now I want one of those babies myself!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## photo gal (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh Raymond this is wonderful...I rushed right over to see these and I was thrilled.  I especially love the second one, it made my heart sing!  She is so beautiful and you are all so very blessed!  : )


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 14, 2005)

I so like the firstof the newest little series. And - lo and behold - NOT because of the colour green in it! But because of the way she looks straight at us. Her eyes already are quite dark. She has a wonderful hairline and all in all is a beauty! All these make me want to get out the baby pics of my own little princess... Would you want me to share?


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, I just did :blushing:
I started a theme thread in the Photo Themes on our Little Princes and Princesses... so everyone who gets warm glows all over from looking at beautiful little Maria can dig out the photos of when their own kids were this small and post them there.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 14, 2005)

great Idea LaFoto!


----------



## emo (Dec 14, 2005)

cute little princess... will you allow her to be in showbiz when she grows up?  you know Fil-Am beauties always has great potential here to be working on TV like comercials, MTV vj, etc..


----------



## JonK (Dec 14, 2005)

Lovely shots raymond! good thing it's not film or you'd be takin out a loan  Go crazy...they grow fast.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks all!  

emo... you mean fil/canadian!  we will see where her heart takes her, It will be so much fun to see her grasp life., can't wait!

Thanks JonK.. If I was using film, I would need to sell my house!  35,000 images in the last year! (or more)


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 15, 2005)

lovely series!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 15, 2005)

No time for new shot this last 2 days, I might get the umbrellas out tonight if I have some energy.. I just spent some time editing this one, taken at the same time as #5 in the last series above.  

I need to read a book on PS.. as Matt suggested..  maybe santa will be good to me??


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 15, 2005)

ok, studio shoot #1... Airic.. i need some help!!!!???

1  the studio..





2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





Thanks for looking!


----------



## sweet_daisy (Dec 16, 2005)

nice pics honey!! Thanks for all the nice comments everybody!!!


----------



## BubblePixel (Dec 17, 2005)

Ohhhhh!!!  She is beautiful!!
Congratulations on your little princess! :heart:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Bubble!!


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 17, 2005)

She is gorgeous!

Actually, I could be adding baby photos soon too *gasp*, but not mine.I learnt 2 months ago that my father and his 'friend' were due a month later so half-brother David was born on November 15. I have seen him once, but.. whenever next time is, I will bring my camera along seeing as these pictures of dear Maria are so inspiring


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Peanuts! I was wondering if any portrait photogs could give me some advice on how to soften this last series of shots??


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 18, 2005)

I am moving the post taht was originally here to another thread


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 19, 2005)

some from today!

1 bath time





2





3





4





5





6





7





she's doing fine, and thanks for looking!


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay.. the one with her 'laughing' must go into the archives. I would get that one printed 
(by the way.. much better 'lighting')


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 25, 2005)

I think these will be the last for this thread, so I will kick off a new one soon.. Thanks for all the comments here and i am happy to see so many folks enjoying pics of our daughter!

1  a shop that i deal with for materials for my business came in handy for a poopoo change!





2 proud daddy!





3  Christmas outfit





4





5 some 2nd cousins Alexandra, Victoria, and Brittney





6 and Mommy of course!!





she is a great baby, very healthy, and so strong!  More pics soon, as I am taking a rest all this week.

thanks for looking!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 26, 2005)

ohhh she is so cute! and she is sooooo small and you are soooooo big


----------



## Holly (Dec 26, 2005)

O My gosh She is SOOO ADORABLE!! Let me come and take some Pictures .. And Hold her... and pinch her cute chubby cheeks...    WHAT A DOLL!!!

Great photos!


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh your family is so beautiful!  I love all these pictures.  So sweet.  I love babies.


----------

